# Topics > Space > Organisations >  Romanian Space Agency, Bucharest, Romania

## Airicist

Website - rosa.ro

facebook.com/RomanianSpaceAgency

linkedin.com/company/romanian-space-agency

Romanian Space Agency on Wikipedia

President - Marius-Ioan Piso

----------

